# Brisket:  To dry brine or not?



## tnt barbecue (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey all,

I'm smoking my first full packer this weekend. It's a 15 lb. Snake River Farms black grade brisket.

A quick question:

I dry brine a lot of things, such as ribs, chicken, pork butt, etc. I don't typically see dry brining in the prep steps of most how-to articles for smoked brisket. Meathead Goldwyn's latest article recommends salting the meat the night before, but I'm concerned that I could turn it into corned beef if I'm not careful.

Any thoughts? Do you guys typically salt the meat in advance, or do you just apply rub before smoking?

Thanks in advance.

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2017)

Using nitrite or cure #1 makes it corned beef...   the pink color...  Seasoning the previous day is fine...   be sure to weigh the salt...  no more than 2%...  it might get too salty...


----------



## smaloof (Sep 1, 2017)

I have done it both ways (apply rub the day before & waited until the day of) and have not seem to notice any difference. Rregardless, the next day I will take out of the fridge and sit at room temp for about an hour. Right before I place into the smoker, I will usually apply a little more rub just to touch up some areas.


----------



## bigpapi1869 (Sep 1, 2017)

​I agree with Dave here, rubbing your brisket the day before won't hurt it. Just don't go too heavy with the salt. I always season mine the day before and let it sit for 12 to 24 hours before smoking it. Also, typically when making corned beef a wet brine is used, and for more than just overnight.


----------

